
Is Flipboard Building an HTML5 App? - alexwilliams
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2011/11/01/flipboard-hires-html-5-star-but-no-web-version-planned/
======
rwang0
Check it out! Looks like it from this end!

R "ray" Wang

